# Trick or Treat Bags



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm having a Halloween party for my boys and their friends this years. They are now 13 and 10.

Continuing on with trying to use up some of the hundreds of yards my cotton Halloween fabrics, I've made two of these bags for trick or treating. They are boys so I wanted to avoid the "cutesy" factor.

They'll also be doing a scavenger hunt so I may make up more for the teams to use, possibly in this fabric or in others.

The flash brightened the orange; it's truer in the second pic. However in the first pic you can see the "pebble-look" pattern in the black. The bags are fully lined in the black fabric.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

These bags are big, easy to carry and sturdy. There will be no broken handles or dragging on the ground or difficulty handling. Hauling in the loot is serious business.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love these bags. Would you consider making any to sell? Not that I'm going toting, or maybe I will.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow those r great. I really need to learn how to sew. Ugh. Maybe one day! Or u could just send me those. LOL..but seriously I really like those.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Fantastic! Once again...I wish I could sew! (believe me, I have tried....it is just a mess):cryeton:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Totally gawgeous and professional, Ms W!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

they look great. and definately much nicer that the old bags I used to use when I was a young toter


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Another awesome sewing creation from Ms W!!!!!  I'd definitely buy one of those if you were to sell them!!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love this! The bags and buckets from the store fall apart the minute kids get a decent stash of candy in them. These will hold up well and are super cute too! You must have some mad sewing skills, it looks like one of those expensive bags from a boutique, but with a Halloween twist!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

those are cool you should sell them


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Yep very nice! Perfect for the serious candy collectors out there! Sturdy and stylish...

Not candy leakage with those babies!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That looks great. The "Vera Bradly" of treat bags. (Now, I only know that name cause i had to by my wife one) but if one had a sack like that on halloween night they would be more worried about having their bag snatched then the candy inside.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you all VERY, very much for the nice comments about these bags! I was thinking that because of their large size and boxy shape, they would also make great grocery bags, which lots of people use these days!

As for selling them, not this year. I'm plugging away at preparations for a Halloween Party for my boys. My oldest is in eighth grade this year, and sort of is the final hurrah of both of them being pre-high school. So I'm trying to make this a great little bash for them and don't have spare time.

But perhaps next year!  Thanks again!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Those are awesome!!! Good luck with the party for the boys, I'm sure everyone will love the bags!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Now those are the coolest trick or treat bags I have ever seen. Just let some bully try to take those bags away, sick a zombie on them. I definately think you could sell these easilly.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful bag Ms W!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That thing could hold all of Charlie Brown's rocks! Looks great!


----------

